# AJ Fernandez Fresh-rolled Maduro - Possibly the best budget smoke around.



## Irish Cannon (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm always looking for new daily smokes in a budget range. - It's been hard to beat my typical Padron Londres Maduro, but I'm still always looking. Even the best cigar gets a little boring to me if I have it every day.

I placed an order last weekend for my typical Padrons, and decided to get a couple AJ F. Fresh-rolled maduros; one corona, and one torpedo. I've made the mistake of buying a bundle of a budget cigar before, only to smoke one and give away the rest. For the price of the two, I almost got a single Padron Churchill instead...I am SO glad I didn't.

This is quite possibly the BEST cheap stick I've ever had. - Currently smoking the corona. Plumes of smoke, tons of flavor, notes of chocolate and leather...You simply can't beat this. - And, to make it even better, I am for the most part smoking this ROTT. They came in yesterday and have spent about 24hrs in my humidor after being shipped in excessive humidity.

What an amazing cigar for the price. I encourage everyone to try it at least once. - I'll probably still typically smoke my Padron's, but I certainly won't be disappointed when I run out and have to grab from my AJ F. Fresh-rolled stash.

I'll probably smoke the Torpedo tomorrow night and give an update on that one.


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

Hmmmm. Do they taste like the diesel unholy cocktail?


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Where did you get them? CI?
Edit: just found them at Cigar.com
http://www.cigar.com/cigars/viewCigar.asp?brand=1175

cheap! someone want to split a mazo of Torpedos? I can smoke 5 and age 5. Don't know about committing to 20.


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

AJ Fernandez Fresh-Rolled Maduro - Cigar.com
I'd take a 5er of coronas if someone wants to split


----------



## Irish Cannon (Feb 25, 2011)

loulax07 said:


> Hmmmm. Do they taste like the diesel unholy cocktail?


It's honestly been a long time since I had an UC. - I just ordered a 10 pack of UC's so I will have to see. Judging from Diesel's flavor profile, I'm assuming the Fresh-rolled are more mild.

I would liken them more to the Padron X000, but not as much coffee-note.



meatcake said:


> Where did you get them? CI?


No, Cigar.com - I love their service, speed and shipping standards.


----------



## Irish Cannon (Feb 25, 2011)

Down to the final third and still really enjoying it. - Had to touch up once, probably due to the high humidity outside. - I'd definitely label it as a medium with great flavor. Awesome every-day smoke.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Irish Cannon said:


> It's honestly been a long time since I had an UC. - I just ordered a 10 pack of UC's so I will have to see. Judging from Diesel's flavor profile, I'm assuming the Fresh-rolled are more mild.
> 
> I would liken them more to the Padron X000, but not as much coffee-note.
> 
> No, Cigar.com - I love their service, speed and shipping standards.


Just so you know, Cigar.com/cigarinternational.com and cbid.com....all the same company.
They do sound tasty though. Im interested in trying them.


----------



## Irish Cannon (Feb 25, 2011)

meatcake said:


> Just so you know, Cigar.com/cigarinternational.com and cbid.com....all the same company.
> They do sound tasty though. Im interested in trying them.


Is Cigar.com new in that category? I don't remember that before, but I saw the connection somewhere recently

Prices can still drastically vary I've noticed.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I'll run a split. I'd be interested in the Coronas as well.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I'll run a split. I'd be interested in the Coronas as well.


Please count me in for 5er.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I've been wondering about these since I'm a fan of virtually everything AJ, and the price is more than right if they deliver. I can always use another cheap corona to mix in to the rotation.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

So... Brandon, James, and Lou all in? I'll PM you guys in the morning!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey ninja, if someone backs out, I'll take their place :thumb:


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> So... Brandon, James, and Lou all in? I'll PM you guys in the morning!


Looking forward to it.


----------



## Irish Cannon (Feb 25, 2011)

Glad to see you guys jumping on it. Let me know what you all think. I'll be getting a mazo of coronas at the very least.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Engineer99 said:


> I've been wondering about these since I'm a fan of virtually everything AJ, and the price is more than right if they deliver. I can always use another cheap corona to mix in to the rotation.


Second that!


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> So... Brandon, James, and Lou all in? I'll PM you guys in the morning!


Of course I'm down!


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> So... Brandon, James, and Lou all in? I'll PM you guys in the morning!


It's already morning and if it's not too late, since ninjas are early risers in order to train, I'm in.


----------



## Eleigh (Jun 8, 2012)

meatcake said:


> Where did you get them? CI?
> Edit: just found them at Cigar.com
> AJ Fernandez Fresh-Rolled Maduro - Cigar.com
> 
> cheap! someone want to split a mazo of Torpedos? I can smoke 5 and age 5. Don't know about committing to 20.


If you struggle to find a taker, I'll split them but can't until next month...


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

I can go in halves if anyone is interested, I can order and send the difference or they can.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut (Apr 12, 2011)

I need to place another order for these.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

longburn said:


> I can go in halves if anyone is interested, I can order and send the difference or they can.


Pm coming.... :smoke:


----------



## Irish Cannon (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm going to have to update on the Torpedo tomorrow. - I ended up smoking a Padron Londres Maduro (always exceptional) and a Cusano FSL Cameroon Preferido that was absolutely terrible; as flavorless as could be.


----------



## Salty (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks IC! I ordered a couple each of the corona and torpedo maduros. I smoked one of each this week. They were wonderful. I also ordered a five pack of the Padron Londres. I haven't tried them yet, but I can't wait. I have only been at this a couple months now. Glad to have some great inexpensive go to cigars. Well done.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I should be getting my fiver of coronas from the split today. Might have to try one ROTT...The suspense is killing me.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I"m down for a corona split if anyone is willing - I'll do 10 or 5, whichever is easier.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Smoked a corona today. While it needed a bit more rest, thinking it might have been a bit wet, it was still great! Think along the lines of the Ramon Bueso Genesis, but possibly with more balance. I'll try another in a week or two and see if it does better, but overall, pretty good stick!


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Smoked a corona today. While it needed a bit more rest, thinking it might have been a bit wet, it was still great! Think along the lines of the Ramon Bueso Genesis, but possibly with more balance. I'll try another in a week or two and see if it does better, but overall, pretty good stick!


That's good news! I have one sitting uncelloed from the same bundle and might have to fire it up later today to see for myself. It would be nice to add a quality $2 corona to the rotation and if it's as good as the Genesis, all the better since I really like that flavor profile.


----------



## muellerob (Sep 17, 2013)

Here's another two cents -- I have a mazo of torpedoes. The first two were so tight that they were almost unsmokable. The third one was near perfect. Good flavor and burned the way it should. Nice flavor too. If the rest of the bunch holds up to that last one then I'm a fan. If not, well there are other good cheapos out there.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

I've been meaning to try these and I had some bought and paid for from a fellow "BOTL" but after being told *numerous* times "Sorry, I will ship them soon", I finally gave up and asked for a refund.

So I have still yet to try these. :hurt:


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

I tried a couple Coronas. Pretty good smokes. Tried ordering Churchill, but they were out, so I got the torpedoes. Didn't like them as well, ROTT, but think they'll get better. IMO, really great for the price.


----------



## Heath (Aug 16, 2013)

Ive had the habano wrapper fresh roll they needed some rest. After a solid year there not bad. Never had the maduro but I bet there not bad


----------

